# he is about 13 and has loose teeth. can i do anything to ease his pain?



## pillowtalk6188 (Dec 31, 2009)

my dog is around 13 and his teeth seem loose. he's always had dry dog food and doesn't seem to be losing weight. i don't know if he is experiecing pain but i worry about him. he has also developed the habit of walking backwards. we think it's because he is afraid if getting stepped on since he has arthritis now. it's like he wants to be able to walk around snd still "see" what is going on around him. my mom breeds chihuahuas and they always seem to be really bad about running into right where you want to walk. sometimes we aren't even sure if he can see or hear all that well, but he does this weird dance around the kitchen to get from a to b. does anyone know anything i can do to help him? i've read that tooth extraction is a common result of this but i'm afraid he wouldn't have any teeth left after that.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

If it was me, I think I would bring him to the vet, it could be painful and they have no way of really letting us know they are in pain. It would be terrible for him if he had constant tooth pain.

Hope it goes well!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

My last Chi (17) had to have loads of teeth out,he managed fine,would soak the dry kibble till soft for him,he does need to see a vet.The going backwards,Lily does that so she always gets out the way of your feet( CLEVER) .The vet could also give you something to help with the arthritis.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Cookie was 13 when he had his last op on his teeth. I was worried sick because of his age but I had all the pre op bloods done and he came out fine and was home the same day. It's best to get them taken out and whatever is left cleaned to be honest.

Cookie is touch wood ok health wise so far. He doesn't like to walk far and won't walk down the stairs or on our hard floor so I lift him over that. He's a bit grumpy and likes to sleep but that's to be expected at his age. 

I suggest you take your Chi to the vet and see what they recommend.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

michele said:


> My last Chi (17) had to have loads of teeth out,he managed fine,would soak the dry kibble till soft for him,he does need to see a vet.The going backwards,Lily does that so she always gets out the way of your feet( CLEVER) .The vet could also give you something to help with the arthritis.


Michele I hope mine live to that age. 17 is fantastic.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

pillowtalk6188 said:


> my dog is around 13 and his teeth seem loose. he's always had dry dog food and doesn't seem to be losing weight. i don't know if he is experiecing pain but i worry about him. he has also developed the habit of walking backwards. we think it's because he is afraid if getting stepped on since he has arthritis now. it's like he wants to be able to walk around snd still "see" what is going on around him. my mom breeds chihuahuas and they always seem to be really bad about running into right where you want to walk. sometimes we aren't even sure if he can see or hear all that well, but he does this weird dance around the kitchen to get from a to b. does anyone know anything i can do to help him? i've read that tooth extraction is a common result of this but i'm afraid he wouldn't have any teeth left after that.


also Cookie has had his teeth out twice and now has only a few on one side but he eats fine. A lot slower and you have to give him small bits but he eats with no problem really. I give mini dog food which has tiny pieces and he eats it right up.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes. Off to the vet you go. Loose teeth are not normal and they will probably need to be removed. Dogs are very stoic. You may not know they are in pain until the discomfort is almost unbearable.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

You could but him on soft food.And just keep an eye on him because he might need some teeth pulled.


----------



## dinkydogs (Nov 29, 2009)

I also think a visit to the vet is in order 'If you have ever had a bad tooth you know the pain that it can cause ' I have also heard from a friend that bad teeth in dogs can cause liver problems in older dogs ' not sure if this is true but it's worth finding out if anything can be done to save his teeth .Dogs always find a way to eat if they are hungry teeth or no teeth !!!! .


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I very much agree with the good advice about taking him to the vet as soon as possible 

The vet will also assess his arthritic condition and suggest ways to keep him happy and as pain free as possible. There are supplements available to help and I have known people have great success with their dogs using homeopathy. So if he were mine I'd be seeing our homeopathic vet too.

Hope he is soon feeling better and please let us know how things go 

Untreated mouth problems can lead to gingivitis and serious heart and kidney disease if the infection enters the blood stream.

x


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Hope you can get him to the vet to check out his teeth. A nice warm heating pad made for dogs or a heat in the microwave bed buddy will be a comfort to the little fellow. He is a blessed senior chihuahua and deserves all the pampering he can get. You are a good Chi owner to worry about him.


----------

